# sonotube an port build advice needed



## dreadknot

i'm planning to build a sonotube sud mainy do to the current cost of
mdf for trying

build any form of custom box

so going sonotube but one thing that i dont know is does having the sub
driver on one side an the

port on the other aiming up cause any issue or should the port be on
the same side as the driver

also does this place for sonotubes seem legit

Sonotube - By the Foot | Deco-Crete Supply


----------



## willis7469

The port(s) can be on the top baffle. In fact, that’s how all SVS’s were until tye pc2000 that is ported in the back.


----------



## dreadknot

willis7469 said:


> The port(s) can be on the top baffle. In fact, that’s how all SVS’s were until tye pc2000 that is ported in the back.


thanks for that ,


----------



## tranthimyhanhva00191

Good article, thanks for sharing.wordle website


----------



## 1Michael

Dye Spammer Dye


----------

